# hen/bachelorette party: ideas please



## BlueWater

What have you / or are you lovely ladies doing for your hen do / bachelorette party?

Seems like most people go get drunk?!
Will i look silly if i don't have a 'night out'


----------



## tcinks

No! It's your party, it should be what you want! :) I don't drink or really "go for a night out" much, either.

What's fun for you?

For mine, we all got dressed up and went to a nice restaurant for dinner. Afterwards we went back to one of my bridesmaids' apartment and had dessert and opened gifts. And also shared marriage advice and all that fun stuff. Then a few of us went dancing for a while. 

A couple of other friends had scavenger hunts in their parties. Like we all go out in groups and take silly pictures with strangers or ask them questions (like tips on marriage) or make the bride-to-be sing in public (super funny :haha:)

Anyway...it should just be something fun and memorable for YOU!


----------



## BlueWater

Thanks for your reply.
I think about my wedding. Then I honestly get stressed over little things. And little things I mean things like this.
I'm too much trying to keep up with the joneses


----------



## tcinks

I totally get the that, weddings and everything surrounding them can be so stressful. Try to relax and enjoy this time. :hugs:


----------



## kbwebb

me and OH arent big drinkers, so he is being taken to the races for the day, and im apparently being taken for a meal and a 'few' drinks (not absolutely drunk!). OH also loves the idea of doing stag vs hen paintballing too.


----------



## Babybump87

I am not a big drinker for my hen night we all met up at my house for lunch then went into town for my surprise which turned out to be a life drawing session... Needless to say the male was naked haha . everyone enjoyed it. We then went on to have a meal in a lovely restaurant . Then onto a few bars for a dance ! . x


----------



## BlueWater

Thank you for your replies.
Please keep them coming!
I have yesterday actually set my wedding date!!


----------

